# Feminine Fursuiters



## RoseHexwit (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello, forumgoers. It's Rose, reporting in with a question. 

But first...an anecdote! I have constructed my very own fursuit, which I love to wear to all sorts of events. However, in my fluffy escapades I often hear the words "him" or "he" directed towards me in my suit. I would like the world to know that I AM A WOMAN, FOR CRYING OUT LOUD.

I wonder if I am missing some sort of detail that would clue people in. My boobs are not large enough to require a special compartment in my suit, so Rose the collie is rather flat chested. I added eye lashes to make up for this defect, but no one seems to notice the black construction paper (which looks better than it sounds) over the black fur. Some of the female fursuits I've seen have half-closed eyes, but I'm going for more of a toony look than a sexy one. I am careful to always wear a conbadge with my name on it, but I guess no one has the time to read.

So my question is...what should I do to stop people from accusing me of being a man?

Thanks. :3


----------



## FoxBody (Aug 2, 2010)

The only thing i can think of would be to actually add boobs to it, even if you don't need it for yourself. I guess what I'm suggesting is that you should stuff your suit... this sounds awkward. lol


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Wear a pink tutu, either it'll work or they'll just think you're effeminate. Either one is an improvement.


----------



## Shico (Aug 2, 2010)

pink bow
pink t-shirt


----------



## Smelge (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't you define the body shape a bit more? Tighten it around the middle, and so on, so it looks female shaped.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 2, 2010)

Slight padding on the chest / hips might work, or perhaps some pink ribbon on the head.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2010)

The cartooney female approach: Eyelashes and a pink bow.

Also a dress would work.

You do not need to add "BEWBZ" to make it look like a female.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't like pink. T___T 

Would a blue bow work as well?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 2, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I don't like pink. T___T
> 
> Would a blue bow work as well?



I figure a bow of any color would work.


----------



## Furr (Aug 2, 2010)

Iâ€™m planning on padding my full suit however its slow going as I donâ€™t want to look like one of those creepy looking boob suits. The problem with fursuits is that they are so fluffy you end up looking frumpy.


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 2, 2010)

go for a purple or yellow bow. in my opinion, they look more "girly", but without being pink (i, too, despise pink)


----------



## TDK (Aug 2, 2010)

Just add something with a little more flare, like the previously mentioned bow or a pink collar or somethin'. But please DON'T ADD BOOBS. If anything it would make people think your a man more than they already do. I've learned something at AC which i'd like to pass on to you. If a suit is extremely busty and bright colored, 9 times out of 10 it's some sweaty middle aged dude inside of it rather than a girl.

True story.


----------



## Shico (Aug 3, 2010)

You can try wearing a nice perky bra or a padded one under the suit, but definatly do not add boobs to the suit, in the fandom it def reads as "dude in a femsuit".


----------



## Deo (Aug 3, 2010)

Tell them. The looks you will get are priceless. Take pictures and share plz.


----------



## Deo (Aug 3, 2010)

Shico said:


> definatly do not add boobs to the suit, in the fandom it def reads as "dude in a femsuit".



This.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't add boobs. either it looks whoreish, like you're a man, or like you are deformed. it's really hard to make them look natural, or natural enough for the suit. 

 I had the same problem with my home made suit since it is loose people always assume "he". I've dealt with it in a few different ways. My handler talks for me and he uses the appropriate pronoun, people are mistaken at first and pic it up quick. 
At outside fandom events I'll be introduced to the kiddies so it's the same thing, just name and pronouns. 

At cons I wear badges with the character which look more female than the suit (though to be honest the character herself is pretty easily mistaken ) 

Like others said before, accessories. Bows, some collar stuff, clothing. You'll still get people that mistake you at first but I suggest to just not let it bother you. Some of my best suiting stories are from gender confusion.


----------



## Furr (Aug 3, 2010)

Thereâ€™s nothing wrong with extra padding on a fursuit the problem with boobs is that people go WAY too big with them. That or they are angled funny and look jacked up. Iâ€™m planning on getting a heavily padded bra or something but not going more than 1/2inch of padding.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 3, 2010)

Furr said:


> Thereâ€™s nothing wrong with extra padding on a fursuit the problem with boobs is that people go WAY too big with them. That or they are angled funny and look jacked up. Iâ€™m planning on getting a heavily padded bra or something but not going more than 1/2inch of padding.


 
That'd probably work. It's not so bad when you have some even padding underneath, so it's like having large breasts under a shirt. Personally I think it looks very strange when people will add foam to the suit so there's two separate bumps. It looks like you've added two separate bumps. it doesn't move right, or look right.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> It looks like you've added two separate bumps. it doesn't move right, or look right.


 
Is this not true of fursuits in general?


----------



## Furr (Aug 3, 2010)

I think the main reason why most figures are hidden under a fursuit is because two reasons. First fursuits are fluffy, secondly most are cut/tailored like a potato sack and donâ€™t take into consideration the female figure. Iâ€™m planning on using just enough foam to hint that Iâ€™m female while tailoring the chest more like lingerie rather than a shirt, hopefully that will get the point across without me looking creepy or weird.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Is this not true of fursuits in general?


 Depends on the suit and what you expect I guess. I don't expect a suit to look completely realistic, but you can still wear and move in one well enough that it doesn't break the attention of the audience. Sometimes some of the padding and addages distract from the suit and make me think "well it looks like they just added foam balls there...


----------



## Jesie (Aug 4, 2010)

You can try doing This to the midsection of the suit. The elastic will force it to hug your waist better and show off those round curves yo momma gave ya. I tend to see a feminine figure before I ever notice boobs personally. Plus bulky boobs look funny.

I've seen guys attempt padding their hips to get a female shape. It tends to looks like a man wearing padded hips. Nothing flows better then.. well.. your own body!


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 4, 2010)

Absolutely don't pad the chest or hips! It looks odd. I say go with the elastic strategy to make the waist of the suit come in just a little bit. Don't worry about your chest as much, just adding that little indent could make you look more feminine. Also, earrings that clip onto the fursuit's ears or something could be an improvement. I'm not much a fan of bows or ribbons so maybe wear something that makes you look more like a girl? I don't know if your suit is a full or partial or if you don't wear clothes over it, etc. but I'm thinking maybe a nice tribal kind of look would work. http://ponygir1.deviantart.com/art/Cat-Dancer-multiple-views-101488646 Something kind of like this would definitely explain your gender. Oh and a feminine looking con badge couldn't hurt :3 collar with dog tags stating your name maybe with a female sign after it or something might do the trick just as well though


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm personally not bothered by the fact people can't tell my gender when I'm in suit. That said if you really want to come across as female without adding tatas, you can mess around with way you treat to the colors of the costume.

If you have ever watched Happy Feet you'll notice that you can tell the difference between the male penguins and the females by the treatment of the white underbelly.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...rXxDQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0

You can try to emulate something like that when your white belly goes to black on either side to give it a perceived womanly shape.


----------



## Cratia (Aug 7, 2010)

I would suggest adding some boobage, but also, if you can, for your suit padding, make the suit a little curvier in the bottom area, curvier= woman.  Definitely add an actual chest area though.  I'm going to run into a similar problem with mine when I make it, as I am also not well endowed in the chest, so go itty-bitty titty comity!!!!!!!


----------



## Cratia (Aug 7, 2010)

Either that or just take off your head and laugh when they're all confused.  "ORLY!!! YOU'RE A CHICK?!!"


----------



## Grea (Sep 9, 2010)

I struggle with the same problem. I have the body structure of an 11 year-old boy with small breasts and rear-end. They fit me well, however would not show under the bulky structure of padding and fur. I have been attempting to figure a solution to create a functional fursuit that will retain a small body and flatter it. So far, i have found that a zentai suit will capture the body remarkably and from there you can fur it. You could make feet-paw boots and and cut the fur to make it bled as if it were one unit. You could save material and only fur key points, if your zentai is the same color as the fur. I hope this has helped you a bit, even if it is the slightest:3


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 10, 2010)

I've seen some suiters who wear a pink bandana about the neck. This Spring at the con here we had a border collie who wore one. Lucky Coyote also wears one.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 10, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> I've seen some suiters who wear a pink bandana about the neck. This Spring at the con here we had a border collie who wore one. Lucky Coyote also wears one.



This would be a great idea if gay people didn't like things like pink bandanas.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2010)

put on a pink bow. /thread


----------



## Bir (Sep 11, 2010)

If I were you... I would try to alter the /shape/ of my fursuit head. Think of the average things that you'd see when looking at a regular dude that yell "DUDE."

Thick jaw and neck 
Thicker eyebrows
Deeper eye sets

Then things you'd normally see that yell 'GIRL."

Thinner jaw and neck
Rounder head instead of a square head
Less of a chin
Bigger eyes, or at least more noticeable... 

I took a look at your fursuit on your FA, and I think the biggest thing would be to make the chin smaller, and to perhaps add a bigger amount of black rimming around the ends of your eyes, or to perhaps make your eyes more extravagant? I don't know. 

Not to mention, many people would call any dog a "He" for no reason, just like plenty of people call cars a "She." It may have nothing to do with you having feminine features. 

And your body looks like it has a tiny fragile frame, so /to me/ doesn't really look manly at all. On average, I doubt many people would care what gender or even what species most fursuiters are. I got the honor of walking with Keeatah several days at the Ren Faire, and though she is a demon wolf... plenty of people called her a bunny despite the fact she had a long pointy snout and long tail. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

How about something more form fitting?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Sep 12, 2010)

Add some bows or wear a skirt or something over your suit? I have a partial, so i wear my normal clothes. so try for a partial?
or, like i said, bowwwws <3


----------



## Deo (Sep 12, 2010)

Cratia said:


> Either that or just take off your head and laugh when they're all confused. "ORLY!!! YOU'RE A CHICK?!!"


 
 Take your head off? You must be new. Never take your head off except in emergencies, while alone, or in headless lounges.

Also, to people suggesting "adding boobage" don't. Sexualizing a fursuit is just a bad idea all over. Even if you don't mean for it to be overt, plopping breasts on one just makes it awkward. The rule stands: Never hug fursuits wearing shorts/boxers and never hug fursuits with boobs. Plus the majority of people wearing titty covered suits are male, and female suits are stalked by socially inept male fucktard furries.

Use this http://picasaweb.google.com/ecewolf...9KN-KfSSg&feat=flashalbum#5484194736565620914 in the waist and create a subtle natural look without being a giant cry for attention.


----------

